# My Aquascape Plan



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice! It's so cool you can plan your tank like this.

I'd have done a much better job if I had a tool like that.

The plant in the middle kind of looks like a sword of some sort.


----------



## Mega Shrimp (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks zoragen,
I'm surprised that I didn't come up with the idea sooner. I have done hours of just playing around with Photoshop, usually just retouching photos to remove blemishes and that sort of thing. I have done some art projects too. Then it dawned on me that I could use it for this purpose.

I was really stressing over how to design my scape. I had looked at many pictures and most of the ones that are really breathtaking looked very difficult to create. Also I had to consider plant selection for an El Natural tank. Since this will be my first planted aquarium I wanted to keep the design simple. I think having a photo to reference will really help. And since I worked the photo so much It's really ingrained in my memory. That should really help.

A friend told me that the center plant looks like a nitrogen defecient Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta', ie a small Amazon Sword. I just need to find a place to purchase the plants from now.

MS


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Can I offer I suggestion you may not appreciate? You say this is your first planted tank. Scrap fancy aquascape plans and learn how to grow algae free plants first.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

"Scrap fancy aquascape plans and learn how to grow algae free plants first."
Actually some very sound advise...
The hair grass you picked is a med light plant. But the Anubias on the left, while it will grow in any light, is suceptable to GSA on the leaves if in med light. Likely not as much so as it were under high light, but some will end up on the leaves even n that med light
because they grow slowly and the leaves remain longer than a med or fast speed growing plant. Just one example of validation of the top statement.
But it will be a learning exp either way.


----------



## Mega Shrimp (Mar 5, 2014)

jrill said:


> Can I offer I suggestion you may not appreciate? You say this is your first planted tank. Scrap fancy aquascape plans and learn how to grow algae free plants first.


Hello jrill, Raymond, and anyone else that wishes to help me.

I'm sorry for the delayed response as I have been focused on the infrastructure of my aquarium and haven't checked in here for a while.

And not at all, I appreciate any advice I can get. I know you guys are just trying to kelp. 

_Addressing your recommendations to avoid some of the plants I have selected for my aquascape:_ What would be even more helpful for me is if you could offer alternatives for the plants you recommended against. You see the look that I am after, perhaps there are plants that appear similar in appearance that would be more suited to my project and experience level? That information would be very helpful indeed.

Alternately, some useful information for me would be to get some tips on how to grow those plants successfully in a low to medium light aquarium. I'm retired now and have lots of time on my hands, so I'm ok with having to do maintenance, such as wiping each leaf of my plants every couple of days to keep alga at bay, do frequent water changes, etc. etc. So I suppose I need to know if it's simply not possible to grow those plants with my setup, V.S. it taking constant observation and quick reaction to nip things in the bud before they get out of control?

Here's my perspective... It's not just me the newbe doing this all alone. It's me the newbe along with a bunch of smart experienced folks like yourselves who are interested in helping out us beginners to see that we are successful. Where we/I need to be able to articulate properly the problems I encounter, as well as to be able to provide my water parameters when asking for help.

I am very experienced at aquarium keeping and have read an awful lot about going planted, including DW's book. I have a TDS meter, a pH meter, have installed a brand new RO unit, and have a host of other test kits at my disposal.

Please don't take that the wrong way. I realize that this is uncharted territory for me and that it's not an easy thing to both create as well as sustain a successful planted aquarium!!! But I have spent a lot of time trying to prepare the best I can for a successful outcome. I began this project in the beginning of March, have been spending hours on it every day, and I still at this point have an empty tank. I am not just jumping into this.

With that said, please help me with your recommendations on plant selection. I am nearing the point where I will be ready to buy plants. I'm obviously not in a hurry, but once all obstacles, including myself, are satisfied, I will purchase a plant selection. When the plants arrive, Zero Hour, I will put all of these months of work and planning into practical effect. There will be no turning back at that point, so I have to have it right.

Thanks so much guys for your help,

~MS.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

You have done your homework. You have planned as completely as you know how to so now you know you aren't just jumping in blind.
As far as the planning, I think my rule #17 applies to that: If you don't think God has a sense of humor...just plan something...
Anubia's, Java Fern and actually lots of other plants grow fairly slow. These should be either shaded or used in a lower light tank. When you firt get onto this site there is
a menu bar that includes plants. Check any you like to see if they fit together/w others you have picked. Don't know if it's spelled right but Aspongens grow faster and may
be a substitute for the Anubia. Most get fairly large so don't overlook that detail when
looking them up. The only pert word that fits me may be impertinant. Certain that xpert doesn't fit. I'll give you an other list of plants. Enter any applicable requirement and then clic search. BTW...those conditions are usually stated as "requirements" but in
reality they are just the most common place/condition that the plant is found in.

http://www.aqua-fish.net/index.php?cur_lang=2&count=no&secured=&section=6


----------



## Mega Shrimp (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Raymond. It's late right now but I will check out your suggestions asap. Much appreciated. I mean that.

Thanks again,
~MS


----------

